#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-27
<RawChid> Er is wel animo voor de workshops :)
<hajour> hai
<hajour> even heel wat terug gelezen op een aantal chats.alleen merendeel al weer vergeten
<leoquant> RawChid, als het een succes wordt, (ik hoop het) wil ik ook graag hier staan met mwanzo: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/doemee
<leoquant> is nu nog te vroeg lijkt me.....
<hajour> leoquant, er was iemand in ubuntu-nl die heel veel had gehad aan een beginners cursus
<hajour> maar ik betwijfel of die nog terug komt
<hajour> even telefoon
<hajour> brb
<RawChid> leoquant: die pagina wordt sowieso een keer op de schop genomen
<hajour> ben er weer
<hajour> bah van werkbedrijf.van aangepast werk.ik zou hulp krijgen om formulieren in te vullen van een begeleider.maar dat was nog niet gebeurd.meestal vul ik het zelf wel in.maar ze kijkt het altijd na voor mij.omdat ik altijd twijfel of het wel goed is ingevuld
<hajour> stom eigenlijk die onzekerheid he
<leoquant> RawChid, ok
<leoquant> hajour, zijn er binnen ##speechcontrol ook ops?
<hajour> ik heb ubuntu-nl-offtopic chat gesloten en later hoorde ik van UndiFineD  dat hij dat ook had gedaan
<hajour> ja Cher o.a. maar die is ziek geweest
<hajour> mooi agenda punt denk ik.
<leoquant> ok, lijkt mij ook!
<leoquant> wanneer jij -op bent/wordt en xchat gebruikt is er een handig script. (scheelt typewerk)
<leoquant> vereenvoudigt alles
<leoquant> gemaakt door dennis kaarsemaker
<hajour> leoquant, ik heb ubuntu-nl-offtopic gesloten omdat ik me kapot ergerde aan de  rasistische  en vrouw onvriendelijke opmerkingen en opmerkingen in het algemeen naar anderen en meestal naar nieuwkomers
<leoquant> dat is jammer
<leoquant> zwak uitgedrukt
<hajour> en niet alleen ik maar ook UndiFineD
<leoquant> raar he...
<hajour> dat was ook de reden waarom Chrisdruif niet meer hier komt
<leoquant> vanwege het taalgebruik enzo?
<hajour> en nog een aantal die vrij actief zijn op ubuntu-beginners enz
<leoquant> hij is hier in mwanzi zeer welkom
<leoquant> o
<hajour> sec . ik open de chat even
<hajour> pff staat teveel.maar woorden als negers en dergelijke en wijfen en dat neerbuigende richting nieuwe lijkt me niet echt te passen binnen de ubuntu denkwijze
<hajour> leoquant, ^
<hajour> en voor de duidelijkheid ik heb een blanke huid maar ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat het kwetsend kan zijn voor iemand
<Gotiniens> hajour, in principe kan je daar ze gewoon op aanspreken hoor, het is een officieel ubuntu kanaal, dus daar gelden de regels ook
<hajour> ja maar daar heb ik toch geen zeggenschap over?
<Gotiniens> je kan er best wat van zeggen
<hajour> hai hannie
<Gotiniens> je kan niet iemand bannen kicken etc
<hannie> Wat heb ik gedaan dan?
<hannie> ping, leoquant
<hajour> precies en ik had van sommige dingen ook iets gezegd.maar dan krijg ik ze tegen me en het lost niks op
<hajour> jij hebt niks gedaan hoor hannie
<hannie> sorry, ik nam het persoonlijk op
<hajour> :)
<Gotiniens> hajour, wanneer was dit, ik heb dit niet gezien namelijk?
<hajour> geeft niks
<Gotiniens> hajour, als je midden in een gesprek binnen valt is het handig om niet alles op jezelf te trekken :P
<hajour> afgelopen nacht werd het mij te erg toen sloot ik hem
<hajour> naams vergissing Gotiniens ?:P
<Gotiniens> hajour, ja :)
<Gotiniens> hannie, , als je midden in een gesprek binnen valt is het handig om niet alles op jezelf te trekken :P
<hajour> geeft niks
<hajour> hebben jullie al mentors ?
<hajour> want dan kan ik mensen daar ook naar wijzen
<leoquant> hannie pong
<Gotiniens> officieel hebben we nog niks volgens mij, we hebben al wel van sommige mensen de specialismen vastgelegd
<hannie> leoquant, iets over de irc cursus:
<hajour> en een inschrijflijst voor een mrentor aan te vragen is ook erg handig
<leoquant> ja vertel
<hannie> er staat zaterdag 23 januari, maar 23-1-11 is een zondag
<hajour> hehe
<leoquant> wow dank je!
<hannie> leoquant, ik heb het al op het forum gemeld
<leoquant> dat ga ik vlot veranderen
<leoquant> dank
<hannie> wordt het dan zondag?
<leoquant> ja
<hajour> sorry dat klok wel grappig
<hajour> klok=klonk
<leoquant> zondag
<hajour> ;p
<hannie> leoquant, bedankt, ik zet het in de agenda. Goed idee
<hajour> was dat gedeelte waar alle funcie s van het ubuntu programma word behandeld ook leoquant ?
<leoquant> uh hannie
<leoquant> ik heb koor
<leoquant> het wordt zaterdag
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> ....
<hannie> leoquant, ik bedoel dat ik die cursus een goed idee vind
<leoquant> 19.30
<leoquant> ja ok
<leoquant> ik moet er zaterdag van maken
<hannie> o, wacht even. Het wordt dus zaterdag 22 januari 2011?
<leoquant> 22-01
<leoquant> yep
<hannie> goed, dan kan ik ook
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> ik ga ff aan de slag
<hannie> Schrijf, schrijf in agenda
<hajour> leoquant, ^?
<hannie> ik ook
<leoquant> 22-01= zaterdag toch?
<leoquant> yep ok klaar
<hajour> grr ik ben de pagina vergeten te adden in bookmarks van de python lessen
<hajour> yes gevonden
<hajour> leoquant, ik wilde dat gedeelte o.a. werken met een terminal leren maar jou cursus is op dezelfde dag en tijd als de python cursus :(
<hajour> o en als jullie sarawara weer zien.die zou heel veel aan de cursus van leoquant  hebben denk ik
<hajour1> ik ben gewoon hajour.maar even op de pc van me dochter.omdat op me eigen eeepc de chat niet meer opstarte
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-28
<leoquant> TopGear, welkom ツ
<TopGear> hoi leoquant
<TopGear> Ik denk ik wip even langs om te zien wat er hier nu gebeurt.
<leoquant> even een kijkje nemen
<TopGear> beetje rustig hier nu zo te zien :-)
<TopGear> jap, inderdaad
<leoquant> tja, in de vkantie komen we na 13.00 tot leven hier
<leoquant> maar als je vragen hebt stel ze gerust
<TopGear> nog niet :-) maar die zullen wel komen
<leoquant> oki
<TopGear> als je het niet erg vindt, ga ik even ontbijten :-)
<leoquant> haha eet ze
<leoquant> morgen Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> morguh
<TopGear> Als ik vragen mag, wat is nu het exacte doel van mwanzo? Het helpen met IRC en dat soort stuff?
<leoquant> leden interesseren voor ubuntu, stimuleren van het bijdragen aan ubuntu, wijzen op de infrastructuur launchpad
<leoquant> internationaal bijdragen
<leoquant> en dat je niet individueel je weg moet vinden het moet uitzoeken, uitvinden, maar dat er een groep is die de weg ongeveer weet
<leoquant> leren omgaan met launchpad, talenten spotten
<leoquant> eventueel begeleiden naar ubuntu membership
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<leoquant> TopGear, een beetje duidelijk zo?
<TopGear> dank leoquant
<leoquant> graag gedaan uiteraard
<leoquant> je bent van harte welkom om de club te joinen
<leoquant> misschien kunnen we promotie nog verder uitdiepen
<leoquant> (want jij bent van promotie..:) )
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<TopGear> leoquant: ik zal eens even kijken :-)
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> morgen Ronnie
<Ronnie> goede middag leoquant
<leoquant> hmmm ツ
<Ronnie> de python workshop begint al een succes te worden
<leoquant> goed he!
<mintuser> goedemiddag
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> eindelijk weer me eigen laptop
<RawChid> haj
<RawChid> our
<RawChid> :P
<hajour> alleen heb ik niet de chat geschiedenis  van hajour 1 want dat was op me dochters pc en chat
<hajour> ik had het gister ook al gezegd.maar de cursus van leoquant is op dezelfde dag en tijd als de python lessen.en voor de python lessen heb ik me al in geschreven
<RawChid> Aha
<hajour> ik heb al les in wiskunde wortel algoritme,engels,en hier de python lessen binnenkort
<hajour> harstikke leuk wiskunde
<hajour> komt er ook een les om te leren omgaan met programma s als inkscape of iets als dat?
<Gotiniens> wiskunde is voor nerds =)
<Gotiniens> :P
<hajour> XD
<hajour> ik ben root algoritme aan het leren
<hajour> ik vind het heel erg leuk
<RawChid> Lekker worteltrekken
<RawChid> hajour: heb je de wortel van -1 al? :P
<hajour> ik heb nog niks van -1 gehad of zo.aangezien ik 2 derde van me basisschool had gemist en van me mavo ook maar anderhalf jaar op school ben geweest.ben ik een inhaalslag aan het proberen te maken
<RawChid> Dan heb je nog wel wat in te halen ja. En die -1 was niet serieus bedoeld verder :P
<hajour> ja snap ikm :)
<hajour> bestaat dat dan  -1?
<hajour> wortel van bedoel ik
<hajour> klinkt een beetje onlogisch
<hajour> ik heb nog heel veel te leren
<hajour> eigenlijk is het nog wonderlijk dat ik me mavo diploma uberhaupt heb gehaald ook
<RawChid> Het bestaat wel, maar dat kun je niet schrijven als getal.
<RawChid> Maargoed, dat is ook niet zo belangrijk als je wilt programmeren.
<hajour> nou ik hoop ook over een tijdje alsnog me wiskunde certificaat te kunnen gaan halen.als ik een keertje geld heb weer
<hajour> het probleem is dat de leer sites die ik krijg zo n beetje allemaal in het engels zijn
<hajour> en me engels is nog niet helemaal zo goed.dat ik die helemaal begrijp
<hajour> daarbij kost lezen me al meer moeite als andere
<hajour> voor ik het goed heb gelezen heb ik het al 5 keer moeten lezen
<hajour> dat heeft me niet tegen gehouden om te lezen trouwens :))
<hajour> zodra ik het begrijp gaat het over het algemeen wel.
<hajour> ik moest gister wortel algoritme van 12 uitrekenen.maar ik wist niet hoe ik dat met de calculator moest doen.of op de pc zelfde.dus had ik het maar uit me hoofd gedaan.
<hajour> even boodschappen doen tot later
<AlanBell> could someone give me a shout when leoquant turns up please, he/she asked for a bot that can do votes
<UndiFineD> AlanBell, it has been a few hours since leoquant has been here
<hajour> AlanBell, ping
<hajour> leoquant, is here
<hajour> leoquant, AlanBell have ask for you because of the bot
<leoquant> hajour, AlanBell  I just logged in, but I have to rest first (and have a diner) maybe later this evening....sorry..:/
<hajour> ok :) have a nice dinner leoquant .eetsmakelijk
<UndiFineD> <AlanBell> could someone give me a shout when leoquant turns up please, he/she asked for a bot that can do votes
<AlanBell> hi leoquant, have a nice dinner, I will be about later too
<leoquant> AlanBell, I would like to use the meetingology bot to structure our meetings, and use it as a votebot if possible, we are a fast growing part of the ubuntu-nl loCo, so our meetings will be very reguraly
<leoquant> I am not online on IRC via a server, that could be a problem using the bot? But first question is may we use your bot? ツ
<leoquant> ( not online via a server means i am not online 24 hours a day)
<AlanBell> hi leoquant
<AlanBell> you certainly can use this bot, it is just a development bot running on one of my servers at home
<AlanBell> it can do meetings and votes
<leoquant> thank you very much AlanBell
<AlanBell> it will produce minutes ready for pasting into a moin wiki page
<AlanBell> bugs and patches very welcome
<leoquant> great
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<AlanBell> it is written in python and is a supybot plugin
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 28 21:46:15 2010 UTC.  The chair is AlanBell. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<AlanBell> #topic this is the first topic
<meetingology> TOPIC: this is the first topic
<AlanBell> if you give it rights to change the channel /topic it will do that too
<AlanBell> #voters AlanBell leoquant
<meetingology> Current voters: AlanBell leoquant
<leoquant> ah
<AlanBell> by default everyone can vote, but you can specify a number of valid voters if you want
<AlanBell> #vote this is a cool bot, lets use it
<meetingology> Please vote on: this is a cool bot, lets use it
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<AlanBell> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from AlanBell
<leoquant> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from leoquant
<AlanBell> anyone else want to try to vote?
<leoquant> ツ
<AlanBell> #chair leoquant
<meetingology> Current chairs: AlanBell leoquant
<leoquant> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: this is a cool bot, lets use it
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<AlanBell> now you are also a chair so can change topic and call votes and end the meeting etc
<leoquant> yep
<Gotiniens> +1
<leoquant> to late Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> leoquant, I think the irc-bot we are working on is an supybot
<Gotiniens> so we could put it in that bot
<leoquant> indeed. for the time being i am glad we may use this bot AlanBell
<AlanBell> #agreed keep the bot :)
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 28 21:51:01 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2010/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2010-12-28-21.46.moin.txt
<leoquant> #vote
<AlanBell> any issues you can come and find me in #ubuntu-uk
<leoquant> thx
<AlanBell> and I really would like some help finishing it off
<AlanBell> the minutes need a little more formatting and I want to get the private vote feature done
<leoquant> bug files +1
<leoquant> AlanBell, i could ask for some dev help via mwanzo
<AlanBell> the idea is that it will get folded into the loco channel bots so the regular lubottu type bots just grow meeting capabilities
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> I'll bookmark the launchpad page if i have additional questions i 'll ping you
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<leoquant> (if thats ok with you)
<AlanBell> sure
<leoquant> I subscribed myself seconds ago
<leoquant> again thx
<hajour> leoquant the meeting starts in spechcontroll
<leoquant> ok hajour
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-29
<UndiFineD> o/
<leoquant> o/
<leoquant> JanC heb jij behoefte deel te nemen aan mwanzo?
<leoquant> goede middag trouwens
<leoquant> (of doe je dat feitelijk al?)
<hajour> hai is er iemand nu hier?
<Gotiniens> ik ben er wel
<hajour> ik heb een vraag.mijn jongste van 10 is nogal veeleisend zucht.ze is boos dat ze niet naar ubuntu nog mag omdat ze 10 is.ze wil programeren leren.is er ergens een site ofzo waar programeren leren in het nederlands uitgelegd word voor kids of iets dergelijks
<hajour> ze vind de spelletjes van rekenen voor kinderen niet meer leuk omdat ze dat al kan
<Gotiniens> ik heb geen idee
 * hajour heeft afgelopen vrijdag een heel dwarse dochter gehad een uur lang daardoor
<hajour> ze is nu een week aan het logeren .maar vrijdag komt ze weer terug
<Gotiniens> http://www.hb-school.nl/viewpage.php?page=jyrobot.html
<Gotiniens> dat lijkt me wel wat
<hajour> ok. dat moet lukken denk ik.bedankt Gotiniens :)
<Gotiniens> het is niet echt veel, maar wel een begin
<hajour> ik moet om haar vragen te beantwoorden vaak samen met haar even op internet kijken.maar ze doet dat nu zo'n 90 % van de tijd vaak zelf al
<Gotiniens> http://www.hb-school.nl/viewpage.php?page=programmeren.html
<Gotiniens> hier nog meer dingen
 * hajour voelt zich soms een beetje dom.met zo'n dochter
<Gotiniens> die robot programeer dingen zijn volgens mij wel leuk voor kinderen
<hajour> hehe ok.dat zal ze wel leuk vinden denk ik
<Gotiniens> http://scratch.mit.edu/ dit ziet er heel tof uit
<Gotiniens> al is het niet echt typen
<Gotiniens> maar drag en drop
<hajour> ja nou voor nu is het iedergeval wat
<Gotiniens> ik ga dat scratch eens proberen
<hajour> ok :)
<Gotiniens> hmm ziet er wel tof uit :)
<RawChid> Wat wil ze programmeren dan?
<hajour> geen ide.ze wil ook dingen maken.ze speelt over het algemeen het liefst rekenspellen
<hajour> maar die vond ze niet leuk meer te makkelijk
<hajour> en die waren tot groep 8 :(
<hajour> ze zit in groep 6 nu
<RawChid> http://www.google.com/search?q=programmeren+voor+kinderen
<hajour> op school willen ze geen moeilijker werk geven.want dan is ze te ver voor op de klas
<RawChid> Ik had toen ik klein was een boekje van de bieb over QBasic, dat is vrij makkelijk
<hajour> ok bedankt he.ik probeer zoveel mogelijk te vinden zodat ze zich niet verveeld
<RawChid> Als ze echt met rekenen aan de gang wilt kun je ook eens kijken naar Matlab, alleen weet ik niet of dat gelijk te hoog gegrepen is
<RawChid> http://encyclopedia.kids.net.au/page/ma/MATLAB
<hajour> ik weet het niet.eens kijken hoe ver ze echt is
<hajour> ik had wortel algoritme in 1  uur wel door hoe dat werkte.nou had ik wel het probleem met het lezen.waardoor ik het wel zeker 5 keer heb gelezen
<hajour> die laatste is voor mijn 11 jarige ook wel wat denk ik.die is ook begaafd met rekenen
<hajour> me oudste voelt zich daar een beetje ongelukkig over.ze denkt dat ze niet slim genoeg is.maar ze ziet niet in dat ze heel erg aanleg heeft voor tekenen.ze maakt best mooie tekeningen.ze is er pas mee aan de gang gegaan.het tekenprogramma op de pc
<hajour> ieder ze eigen talent zeg ik altijd tegen ze.waar de 1 goed in is kan de ander niet en andersom.zet je die mensen in 1 kamer/project en werken ze samen.kunnen er de mooiste dingen uitkomen
<hajour> de oudste is ook al hier op ubuntu.ze wil wel design leren.maar ook zij heeft het probleem met schrijven en lezen.en het engelse gedeelte vind ze daardoor te moeilijk
<hajour> daarbij is ze ook best wel verlegen ook nog
<hajour> is er hier al een cursus of plannen daarvoor op ubuntu /mwanzo.nl ?
<RawChid> (nog) niet
<hajour> RawChid, kan je het me laten weten als dat er wel komt?
<RawChid> Euh
<RawChid> Als zoiets komt zou dat vanzelf hier wel ter sprake komen en op de wiki komen.
<RawChid> Ik ben verder geen organisator ofzo
<RawChid> Maar ik zal het onthouden
<hajour> ok ieder geval bedankt RawChid .ze zijn voor mij nog een oplossing aan het zoeken.wat betrefd het lezen.
<RawChid> Het is trouwens gebruikelijk een spatie achter de punt te zetten ;)
<hajour> a ja sorry
<RawChid> np
<hajour> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-30
<leoquant> commandoline, gefeliciteerd met je volle workshop en goede middag. heb je nog hulp nodig?
<commandoline> leoquant: bedankt, misschien is de eerste workshop aankondigen zolangzamerhand een goed idee?
<leoquant> op het forum en IRC?
<commandoline> leoquant: Ja, lijkt me prima.
<commandoline> graag
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ##Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas gedaan, ubuntu-nl en ubuntu-nl-offtopic een verzoek gedaan aan de !ops
<commandoline> leoquant: Ik zie het, mooi :).
<RawChid> IS wel een erg lange toevoeging leoquant
<leoquant> jammer dan
<RawChid> Weet je zeker dat dit bericht zo terecht komt bij een op?
<leoquant> geen idee
<RawChid> JanC is een op
<RawChid> Zo, nu issie gepingD :P
<leoquant> ik heb jan al  eerder gevraagd iets toe te voegen, maar hij niet altijd online uiteraard....
<leoquant> en ik blijf niet zeuren om iets...nu is het een beleefde vraag
<leoquant> (tenminste dat is de bedoeling)
<UndiFineD> goed bezig heren
<UndiFineD> tis leeg in de klas
<UndiFineD> moeten er geen posters gehangen worden ?
<Gotiniens> is al gedaan hoor
<Gotiniens> electronische poster wel dan
<RawChid> UndiFineD: het is met 1 #
<RawChid> uhm, met 2 hekjes
<RawChid> Waarom is het ## ipv # ?
<Gotiniens> geen offcieel kanaal
<RawChid> Alle ubuntu-nl kanalen beginnen met #
<RawChid> Waarom is deze niet officieel?
<Gotiniens> niet geregistreerd
<RawChid> Ik vind het onduidelijk
<RawChid> Waarom is het nog niet geregistreerd?
<Gotiniens> je kan niet alle kanalen registreren op freenode
<RawChid> Ja, zo kan ik nog wel ff doorgaan ;)
<RawChid> Ik ken freenode
<Gotiniens> kan ook zijn dan leoquant dat niet geprobeerd heeft
<Gotiniens> maar alle geregistreerde kanalen op freenode moeten aan eisen voldoen wat betreft het onderwerp
<Gotiniens> voldoe je niet aan die eisen krijg je dus 2 #
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Je vraagt zelf een # of ## aan
<RawChid> Bij # ben je de officiele eigenaar
<RawChid> En niet bijv. een fanclub
<RawChid> Ik zou een redirect maken, zodat je bij beide hetzelfde kanaal uitkomt
<hajour> Commandline heeft nog 2 leeringen erbij
<hajour> ik heb ze er net bijgezet
<hajour> RawChid, de cursus van leoquant  is op dezelfde dag en tijd als de python lessen
<leoquant> al mijn kanalen zijn gereg.
<leoquant> ##no core channels bij ubuntu
<leoquant> punt
<leoquant> hajour, ?
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> lijkt mij dus niet
<leoquant> ik geef 1 curses
<leoquant> RawChid, nog vragen?
<leoquant> hoi DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zag de Launchpad pagina
<leoquant> en toen?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik dacht lets join#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> leuk
<DooitzedeJong> er staat overigens een spellingsfout
<leoquant> brrr geef die maar
<DooitzedeJong> het moet niet #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo zijn maar #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> #U is correct
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> #u zijn core channels
<DooitzedeJong> In wat voor kanaal zit ik nu dan? Want ik zit nu in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> had wel ##u kunnen zijn
<leoquant>  U praat nu op #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Gotiniens> DooitzedeJong, IRC channel namen zijn niet case sensitive
<leoquant>  U praat nu op #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> vandaar
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is eigenlijk het doe van dit kanaal? leoquant
<leoquant> hajour, waar staat die fout?
<DooitzedeJong> op de standaard pagina van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<DooitzedeJong> op launchpad.net
<leoquant> overleg, communicatie afstemmen, beginners wegwijs maken v binnen launchpad, coordineren mwanzo activiteiten
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> en we meeten hier, niet via ubuntu-nl-meeting
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is misschien ook iets voor de overige team's
<DooitzedeJong> en ubuntu-nl-meeting houden voor community
<leoquant> precies, we zijn een beginnens iets, klopt
<leoquant> d
<leoquant> een initiatief iets meer
<leoquant> (maar ook niet minder
<leoquant> niets
<leoquant> grrr toetsenbord
<leoquant> (maar ik doe mijn best)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<UndiFineD> he DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> hallo UndiFineD
 * UndiFineD vraagt zich af of het familie is
<UndiFineD> Keimpe de Jong hier
<DooitzedeJong> Ken jij een andere Dooitze de Jong?
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is mijn oudoom
<UndiFineD> ik heb zo veel neven en nichten ....
<UndiFineD> maar ben de oudste van deze generatie
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe oud als ik vragen mag
<UndiFineD> 33
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> het zou kunnen
<UndiFineD> mijn oma heet Tjitske
<DooitzedeJong> Waar wonen jou opa en oma
<DooitzedeJong> of woonden
<UndiFineD> en opa is al een 20 jaar overladen
<UndiFineD> idskenhuizen
<DooitzedeJong> vlakbij lemmer dus?
<UndiFineD> ja
<DooitzedeJong> En jij zelf
<RawChid> Ja leoquant, waarom is die klas chan ## ?
<UndiFineD> ik ben door het land verhuisd
<UndiFineD> nu terug in friesland, ureterp
<DooitzedeJong> waar wonen je ouders?
<UndiFineD> gescheiden, vader in oosterneer, moeder in burgum
<JanC> ik vind die ## ook niet duidelijk  ;)
<UndiFineD> ## is voor niet officiele kanalen
<JanC> en eh, voor gebruik in een topic is een URL wel handiger dan een lange uitleg...
<RawChid> Ja, dat snap ik wel UndiFineD
<JanC> UndiFineD: ## is in principe voor kanalen die niets met een project te maken hebben, of met niet-opensource
<RawChid> Voor mensen met weinig IRC-ervaring is het soms al lastig het juiste kanaal te joinen, laat staan dat er nu ineens een # bij staat
<JanC> vb. ##windows :P
<UndiFineD> DooitzedeJong: mn vader heet Sieb / Siebren
<DooitzedeJong> Waar komt jou vader oorspronkelijk vandaan?
<UndiFineD> utrecht
<DooitzedeJong> en je moeder
<UndiFineD> haarlem
<DooitzedeJong> de ouders van je vader?
<UndiFineD> alleen hij is hertrouwd dus, ik heb nog een halfbroer en halfzuds
<UndiFineD> Molle en Martje Tjitske
<DooitzedeJong> Het gaat mij zegmaar om de vader van je vader, waar die oorspronkelijke vandaan kwam
<UndiFineD> die zijn nu iets van 20/21 jaar
<UndiFineD> geen idee
<UndiFineD> een echte ondernemer, ook overal gewoond waar geld te verdienen was
<DooitzedeJong> want ik denk dat het een grote kans is dat we familie zijn
<DooitzedeJong> want de opa van mijn vader woonde in lemmer
<UndiFineD> de laatste jaren was hij vooral met zeilboten bezig
<DooitzedeJong> Slager in lemmer
<DooitzedeJong> volgens mij
<leoquant> JanC en RawChid  ik kreeg bij Freenode een iets andere uitleg over # en ## bij ubuntu
<leoquant> ze reserveren de #u voor de core channels
<UndiFineD> zou kunnen
<leoquant> ik ben braaf dus heb er ## van gemaakt
<UndiFineD> de beste man deed en kon vanalles
<RawChid> leoquant: en waarom dan #-nl-mwanzo en ##nl-mwanzo-klas?
<DooitzedeJong> Weet je ook iets over zijn ouders?
<leoquant> #U
<UndiFineD> nee helaas niets
<RawChid> what ever, die hoofdletter boeit niet
<RawChid> ....
<JanC> leoquant: lijkt me dat #ubuntu-nl beslist welke (sub-)kanalen het officeel noemt  ;)
<DooitzedeJong> maar omdat de moeder van je vader vlakbij lemmer woond lijkt me de kans wel aanwezig
<JanC> s/woond/woont/  ;)
<DooitzedeJong> :D
<JanC> leoquant: is er een URL met alle info over die workshop?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<JanC> hm, is dat niet de dag v/d IRL meeting?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik meende dat die niet doorging?¿?
<leoquant> 16 de is dat
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong,  nee sense kon niet
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/niet-beschikbaar-op-16-januari/
<leoquant> goh....
<leoquant> dan wacht ik af wat ubuntu-nl beslist JanC
<leoquant> over off. of niet off. ubuntu-nl kanalen
<leoquant> voordat ik verder ga enzo
<RawChid> 16 januari is er inderdaad een IRL Meeting
<leoquant> in zeeland
<leoquant> bij s. schauenburg
<RawChid> Bergen op Zoom
<DooitzedeJong> das ver
<RawChid> En de workshop is op 15-01
<DooitzedeJong> voor mensen uit het noorden
<leoquant> heeeeel ver voor jou
<Gotiniens> binnen NL is niks ver
<RawChid> Oneens
<DooitzedeJong> idd
<leoquant> Gotiniens, in 1 dag heen en terug?
 * DooitzedeJong is het eens met RawChild
<JanC> is zelfs voor mij minstens 1,5 uur rijden...
<leoquant> alleen voor ron en sebas is het om de hoek
<Gotiniens> leeuwwarden bergen op zoom is zon 3 uur rijden, imo best te doen...
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> maar niet als je nog geen rijbewijs hebt, en mijn vader rijdt niet graag voor computer evenementen :P
<DooitzedeJong> tel bij die 3 uur ook nog even 20 minuten om naar leeuwarden te komen en 10 om leeuwarden door te komen
<Gotiniens> maar dan is zelfs utrecht ver weg :P
<leoquant> en de kosten niet te vergeten
<DooitzedeJong> Als ik een rijbewijs had was ik er zo heen gereden
<DooitzedeJong> alleen 2 problemen
<DooitzedeJong> 1=ik ben geen 18
<DooitzedeJong> 2=wij gaan binnenkort naar Zuid-Afrika
<Gotiniens> het is mischien lastig om er te komen, maar dat maakt het nog niet ver
<UndiFineD> ik ben ook afhankelijk van OV
<Gotiniens> en als je geen rijbewijs hebt is voor jou zelfs utrecht nog ver
<UndiFineD> alleen utrecht ofzo is nog bereikbaar vanuit hier, maar niet echt met een minimum inkomen
<JanC> tenzij je kan meerijden met iemand...
<UndiFineD> leoquant: gefixored
<leoquant> dank.....
<leoquant> zo RawChid nu de wiki aanpassen?
<leoquant> JanC het is #geworden kun je dat aanpassen?
<RawChid> leoquant: in het topic staat alleen de link naar de wiki, dus dat komt wel goed
<leoquant> ok
<JanC> leoquant: zo'n URL is dus daarvoor ook erg handig, moeten jullie niet voor elke kleine aanpassing bij mij komen zagen  ;)
<RawChid> Altijd info zo centraal mogelijk houden ja :)
<RawChid> Zodat je ook maar 1 plek hoeft aan te passen
<leoquant> JanC!
<leoquant> zagen?
<leoquant> maar idd
<RawChid> Amai
<RawChid> Zagen, daar worr ik toch zo moe van he
<leoquant> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RawChid> [/plop]
<leoquant> per
<leoquant> de
<UndiFineD> wc-eend
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> wat was er leoquant ?
<leoquant> hoi hajour, niets hoor. ik dacht dat jij meldde dat twee data voor de workshops niet "klopten"
<leoquant> <hajour> RawChid, de cursus van leoquant  is op dezelfde dag en tijd als de python lessen
<leoquant> of bedoel je wat anders?
<RawChid> pong
<leoquant> hajour, dat is niet het geval afaik
<hajour> dat bedoelde ik inderdaad
<hajour> was gezegd in ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<leoquant> het lijkt mij niet correct
<hajour> wanneer is ie precies leoquant ?
<hajour> ik wil ook graag meedoen vandaar
<leoquant> die van commandoline de 15de
<hajour> die weet ik
<leoquant> die van mij 1 week later uit mijn hoofd
<hajour> ja 21 jan toch?
<RawChid> 22 wordt het dan
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<leoquant> 22 ste idd
<hajour> 15 en 22 zijn beide zaterdag
<hajour> python lessen duurt niet maar 1 keer
<leoquant> yep, maar ik geef 1 les van 1 uur hajour
<hajour> als ik naar die van jou ga mis ik een les van python
<leoquant> commandoline, zal dan niet op 22 ste zijn tweede les geven om 19.30
<commandoline> hajour: Dan gaat die keer niet door, of verzetten we de tijd.
<leoquant> dat bedoel ik
<leoquant> geen probleem
<hajour> ok
<hajour> dan wil ik ook graag meedoen aan jou les leoquant
<leoquant> maar we moeten dat idd goed communiceren dat klopt!
<leoquant> prima!
<hajour> :D
<leoquant> je kunt je naam erbij zetten
<hajour> ik zal me even op de lijst zetten
<leoquant> en de workshop gaat door, want ik heb nu drie inschrijvingen
<leoquant> leuk
<RawChid> leoquant, misschien een idee om de pagina over het initiatief ngo een keer te bekijken? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief#Ubuntu-nl-mwanzoworkshops
<RawChid> "Eenmaal per 5/6 weken wordt op IRC een workshop gehouden....."
<leoquant> dank!
<leoquant> dat moet anders
<RawChid> Ik zou gewoon helemaal geen tijden ofzo noemen.
<leoquant> ik ga kijken
<RawChid> Nu hebben we er toevalig 2 vlak achter elkaar. Misschien duurt het daarna weer een tijdje tot de volgende...
<hajour> nou tijd is toch wel belangrijk om te noemen.er zijn ook mensen die op zaterdag werken
<RawChid> Dat bedoel ik niet
<leoquant> RawChid, even een snelle fix
<leoquant> hajour, bij workshops staat de planning
<RawChid> Prima zo toch leoquant
<leoquant> tot op de minuuut
<leoquant> hajour, is het duidelijk? anders gewoon zeggen, ik kan dingen verkeerd zien enzo.
<hajour> nou ik weet dat bij workshops toch 22-jan. staat en bij python 15 jan. een aantal mensen had wel interesse in jou class leoquant  maar schreven niet in .vanwege de dag tijd combi van beide
<leoquant> misschien moeten we dan duidelijk de tweede datum van commandoline inplannen?
<hajour> ja want de mensen denken hetzelfde als ik dacht
<leoquant> die anders is dan de datum van mijn workshop?
<hajour> iedereen zo, n beetje weet dat python lessen 5 a 10 lessen zijn
<leoquant> dat moeten we echt aan commandoline  overlaten, ik kan niet in zijn agenda kijken
<hajour> ik denk dat het wel zaterdag moet blijven iedergeval voor de python lessen.er staan er al heel wat ingeschreven daarvoor
<leoquant> misschien kan hij al aangeven welke datum de tweede les zal worden
<hajour> mij maakt het niet zoveel uit ik werk niet
<hajour> lessen zijn over het algemeen vaste dag vaste tijd
<hajour> het moet wel duidelijk en overzichtelijk blijven
 * commandoline was even weg...
<leoquant> hajour, ik kan niet elke zondag om die tijd, wel elke zaterdag bijv.
<hajour> lees je even terug commandoline ?
<commandoline> ja, ben net klaar. Ik zal eens kijken naar een tweede datum.
<hajour> en tijd verschuiven dan leoquant ?
<leoquant> nee hoor hajour
<leoquant> voor mij staat het goed zo
<leoquant> afaik heb ik overal rekening mee gehouden
<leoquant> ik moet wel bij elke les zijn, op de achtergrond....
<hajour> kunnen jullie het niet koppelen. ?in leoquant ze cursus staat linux command
<hajour> daaraan volgend python .1 reeks lessen
<commandoline> ik stel voor dat we de Pythonles die week gewoon niet door laten gaan, dan heb ik ook een weekje om de eerste week te evalueren extra.
<leoquant> hajour, ik wou het graag zo houden, los van elkaar
<leoquant> dank commandoline
<hajour> ok is goed
<hajour> was maar een ideetje
<leoquant> zullen we die datum wel noemen op de wiki commandoline ?
<leoquant> van je tweede les
<commandoline> leoquant: goed idee. doe ik wel ff.
<hajour> ja benadruk het wel dan
<leoquant> wederom dank
<leoquant> jij ook hajour
<hajour> met onderstreept let op
<leoquant> ha!
<hajour> o geen probleem hoor
<leoquant> ben even weg nu
<leoquant> later!
<hajour> daar heb ik ook voor ingeschreven he.
<hajour> tot later leoquant
<hajour> zo heb ik ook het gevoel dat ik iets toevoeg
<commandoline> zo, de Pythoncursuspagina is aangepast.
<hajour> mooi:)
<hajour> commandoline, ook op the page van workshops moet het vermeld staan
<hajour> daar kijken de mensen als eerste
<commandoline> hajour: daar staat de eerst komende datum lijkt me.
<hajour> ook die van leoquant  zijn workshop.daardoor denken mensen dat het op de zelfde tijd en dag is
<hajour> ik heb een aanvraag op facebook voor facebook van een jan kooreman.??de naam zegt me niks
<hajour> bleh vriendschap bedoel ik
<commandoline> hajour: ik denk dat die aanpassen teveel van het goede is, ik noem het wel aan het eind van de eerste les even.
<commandoline> voor de mensen die het dan nog niet gezien hebben.
<hajour> ok maar ook wel goed om te zeggen in chat als ze interesse hebben in beide of 1 van beide
<commandoline> hajour: ik begrijp niet helemaal wat je bedoeld?
<hajour> in chat word de link van de workshops gegeven
<hajour> mensen kijken naar die page
<hajour> zien de datums
<commandoline> klopt, en dan staan er toch twee verschillende?
<hajour> en kijken vaak niet echt verder als ze gekeken hebben bijv. naar de python cursus
<hajour> allebij zat.
<hajour> de lessen van python zijn niet 1 les
<commandoline> ok, en je wilt dat ik dat meer benadruk?
<hajour> niet als het voor beginners is bedoeld ook
<hajour> ja
<hajour> even een exstra vermeldinbg
<hajour> vermelding
<commandoline> waar?
<hajour> op de workshop page
<hajour> liefst boven in of er vlak onder
<commandoline> ik voeg het voorlopig even toe in het Datum/tijd vak.
<commandoline> 'Eerste les (uit meerdere): 15-01-11: 19.30 ' is goed?
<commandoline> hajour: pagina geupdate.
<johanvd> misschien een idee om de cursussen ook op http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl te zetten?
<hajour> ja prima.sorry voor het late antwoord ik was even een berichtje neer aan het zetten bij me jongste dochter
<commandoline> hajour: mooi
<hajour> die was gister jarig.ik had wel gebeld maar blijkbaar te vroeg.ze sliep toen nog.later op de dag was ze buiten spelen ook
<hajour> me jongste 2 zijn deze week bij me ex
<commandoline> ok
<hajour> vandaar
<commandoline> johanvd: lijkt mij prima, maar ik zou nog even een antwoord van een mwanzo-teamlid afwachten...
<hajour> maar we hadden ons cadeau al voor de vakantie gegeven.een 2 de hands pc met uiteraard ubuntu erop
<hajour> ook aan me 1 na jongste die was 3 dagen terug jarig
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-31
<hajour> gelukkig nieuwjaar alvast voor als ik jullie niet meer zie daarvoor.en welterusten
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-01
<leoquant> morgen Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> morgen
<leoquant> gelukkig nieuwjaar
<leoquant> iedereen uiteraard
<Gotiniens> ven hetzelfde
<DooitzedeJong> Folle lok en Seine commandoline
<commandoline> Do ek, DooitzedeJong :)
<DooitzedeJong> Moai feest hoarn
<commandoline> ja, it wie wol leuk.
<UndiFineD> heh, mijn fries is zo roestig, ik lees Seine en denk, he daar woon ik
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<UndiFineD> en Lok is een zijstraat
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenavond
<Cees> Beste wensen voor het nieuwe jaar iedereen. :) Adres van onze nieuwe meeting-bot toegevoegd aan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo#Organisatie
<leoquant> FOAD heb jij behoefte bij deze club te horen?
<DooitzedeJong> FOAD?
<FOAD> Ik was nieuwsgierig.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ik hoop dat het in belangstelling overgaat
<FOAD> Wees niet verbaasd als dat gebeurt. :)
<leoquant> :P
<DooitzedeJong> We hebben visite ik ga ervandoor
<DooitzedeJong> Tot Typens
<leoquant> dag
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-02
<hajour> hai all
<DooitzedeJong> hai
<hajour> uh ze leven XD
<hajour> en zijn jij en UndiFineD  er al uit of jullie van verre familie zijn ?
<hajour> DooitzedeJong, ^
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<hajour> UndiFineD, is mijn vriend
<hajour> :P
<hajour> volgens mij heb je het druk
<hajour> even een brood in de oven gooien brb
<hajour> ik heb sinds kort facebook weer maar ik krijg uitnodigingen van mensen waar ik zoiets van heb.waar ken ik die nou van ??
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Dat heb ik ook
<Gotiniens> ikke niet, ik neem ook geen facebook, heb ruzie met ze
<hajour> ik had het eerst gecanceld eerlijk gezegd.ik kreeg elke keer van die vervelende mailtjes
<hajour> maar toch maar weer op facebook vanwege een heel aantal van ubuntu die vroegen erom.waar ik veel mee praat op chat
<JanC> mensen mogen zeuren zo veel ze willen, ik ga niet op facebook  :P
<Gotiniens> probleem is dat facebook wss al een profiel van jou heeft
<hajour> bedoel je mij?
<Gotiniens> nee JanC
<hajour> a ok
<Gotiniens> ik kreeg laast een mail van facebook: Deze vriend wil u toevoegen en deze andere vrienden van u zitten ook op facebook
<hajour> nou ook weer een verzoek van ene jan koreman op faceboek
<hajour> en ik heb echt geen idee wie dat is
<JanC> Gotiniens: wat bedoel je met "profiel"?
<Gotiniens> nou info over wie jij kent enz
<JanC> facebook mails worden hier als spam aangemerkt, gok ik
<JanC> ik zie er alleszins nooit
<JanC> en hoe zouden ze weten wie ik ken?
<Gotiniens> omdat die andere mensen dus info geven daarover
<JanC> ik betwijfel of veel mensen zich daar mee bezig houden  ;)
<Gotiniens> je kan als je een facebook account aanmaakt facebook toegang geven tot je e-mail contacten, facebook zoekt dan welke mensen daarin staan die ook facebook hebben, en voegt die dan vervolgens toe als vriend
<Gotiniens> maar ze bewaren ook alle andere e-mail addressen,
<Gotiniens> en als er dus iemand anders hetzelfde doet, en facebook ziet dat jij bij beide personen in de contacten staat ben jij waarschijnlijk een vriend van beide
<JanC> Gotiniens: facebook mag geen info over mij bijhouden zo, of ze overtreden de wet...
<Gotiniens> doen ze toch
<JanC> mensen mogen zelfs hun adresboek niet doorgeven zo, tenzij facebook dat meteen weer weggooit (op de gevonden contacten die al lid zijn van facebook na)
<Gotiniens> ik heb al meerdere mails naar hun gestuurd, maar de support medewerker lijkt het niet te snappen
<Gotiniens> JanC, ik weet dat het niet mag, maar het gebeurt toch
<RawChid> JanC: het idee is eenmalig, maar volgens mij onthouden ze die adressen wel (of ze maken vaker contact met je adresboek dan eenmalig
<Gotiniens> hoe kan facebook anders een mail naar mij sturen waarin ze zeggen: deze mensen ken je mischien ook: persoon a persoon b etc
<Gotiniens> en van al die personen klopt het dat ik ze ken
<Gotiniens> let op: ik heb geen account bij facebook
<RawChid> Dat zou kunnen omdat persoon A net zijn adreslijst waar jij instaat aan FB heeft gegeven
<JanC> duno, ik krijg zo geen mails
<Gotiniens> RawChid, precies, maar dat mag dus niet, wettelijk gezien
<JanC> ze mogen die gegevens enkel gebruiken voor de persoon van wie het adresboek is, niet om verder koppelingen te maken
<RawChid> IS het niet zo dat persoon A jou uitnodigt via FB?
<RawChid> Misschien onbewust, maar dat terzijde
<Gotiniens> ik zal een screenshot van de mail maken... moment
<JanC> Gotiniens: zeker dat er geen virus bij aan hing of zo?
<JanC> ik bedoel, zo zijn er ook wel geweest  ;)
<Gotiniens> nee is echt van facebook
<Gotiniens> http://picpaste.com/pics/facebook-ivNEvcJd.1293980192.png
<Gotiniens> dus: persoon X heeft mij uitgenodigd voor facebook
<RawChid> Wat ik zei
<RawChid> Dus dan mag het?
<Gotiniens> personen 1 2 en 3 hebben dat al eens eerder gedaan
<Gotiniens> en a t/m i zijn mogelijke vrienden van me (en deze personen kennen mij allemaal op 1 na)
<Gotiniens> en het gaat mij dus om A t/m I
<RawChid> ic
<Gotiniens> dat vind ik dus niet zo tof ;)
<hajour> ja mogelijk dat dat het kan zijn Cotiniens.maar diegene probeert me op meerdere te invite.hyves o.a.
<Gotiniens> als je hem niet kent, gewoon negeren
<hajour> ja maar zelfs op me prive email adres msn ook
<hajour> ik kom tegenwoordig maar niet meer op me msn.ik block diegene en dan komt ie weer met een ander email adres
<hajour> dus dan maar geen msn meer
<Gotiniens> ik heb ook al jaren niet meer op MSN gezeten
<hajour> en ik moet zeggen dat ik het niet bepaald mis
<Cees> msn (in ubuntu met Empathy) is handig voor chat met de kinderen: is het niet nodig naar boven te brullen dat het eten klaar is. ;)
<hajour> hehe
<hajour> pc s staan merendeel beneden
<hajour> alleen me 1 na oudste zit boven met haar laptop.zij is trouwens ook de enige die geen ubuntu erop heeft
<hajour> me jongste 2 zijn ubuntu aan het uitproberen .informatie en dergelijke
<hajour> het was toch dat ze 14 moeten zijn om op ubuntu te mogen zijn toch?
<hajour> chat bedoel ik
<Gotiniens> de chat is zover ik weet voor iedereen
<JanC> de chat is voor iedereen
<JanC> en zeker als mama er bij is  ;-)
<hajour> ok want mijn jongste was nogal boos dat ze niet  mocht komen hier
<hajour> ze wil leren programmeren
<hajour> en in haar ogen is een spel niet hetzelfde als les
<hajour> ze is 10
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> er zijn programma's voor kinderen om te leren programmeren
<hajour> ja spelletjes om te leren programmeren bedoel je toch?
<Cees> met empathy kan je kiezen alleen met andere empathy gebruikers en gebruikertjes in je eigen netwerkje te chatten. Heb je geen msn account(s) nodig.
<JanC> het is meer dan spelletjes, maar vaak gebruiken ze wel iets wat kinderen meer aanspreekt dan de traditionele tekstmodus in een terminal...
<JanC> Cees: klopt, gebruik ik zelfs om snel een URL door te geven naar een andere PC/laptop hier
<JanC> is handiger dan die overschrijven of zo  :P
<Cees> chat met jezelf :P waarom niet. ;)
<hajour> ok :)
<Gotiniens> ik praat in mezelf, is toch niet veel anders dan met jezelf chatten
<hajour> lol
<hajour> hai hannie
<hannie> dag hajour
<hajour> ik ben ondertussen ook een broodje aan het eten :P
<Gotiniens> heej
<Gotiniens> de ubuntero v/d maand!
<RawChid> Eetsmakeijk
<RawChid> +l
<RawChid> Ik zie niets in mijn RSS (planet) Gotiniens ...
<Gotiniens> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2011/01/02/ubuntero-van-de-maand-januari-hannie/
<hajour> wat is dat ubuntero v/d maand?
<hannie> ja, heb je mijn verhaaltje gelezen?
<Gotiniens> hajour, elke maand wordt een ubuntero uit de NL community gekozen, en die mag dan een verhaal vertellen over wat hem drijft etc
<Gotiniens> hannie, yep
<Gotiniens> ik krijg nu wel zien in een surinaams biertje trouwens :P
<hannie> Ben ik gedreven, of niet?
<hannie> Parbo biri is heeel lekker
<Gotiniens> nu ook nog?
<hannie> Ja, je kunt ook djogo's kopen, dat zijn literflessen
<hannie> Ik heb gelijk een vraagje over X-chat:
<hannie> ik probeer de vergadering van gisteren op te slaan, maar krijg bij
<RawChid> oi, ff lezen
<hannie> afschrift opslaan chinese tekens
<RawChid> (FYI de log van de vergadering staat al op de wiki he)
<hannie> ah, dat is vlotter dan ik dacht
<hajour> heb het even gelezen
<hajour> ok
<hannie> maar toch vind ik het raar dat ik hem niet kan opslaan
<hannie> De tekst kopiëren gaat ook niet
<hajour> hebben jullie geen logbot dan?
<hannie> volgens mij werkt dat naderhand niet
<RawChid> hajour: (nog) niet
<hajour> een logbot werkt prima
<hannie> Ik heb vorige keer wel een log kunnen opslaan
<hannie> Dus denk ik dat dat alleen op het moment van de vergadering kan
<hajour> mmm ik vraag wel even voor een logbot
<RawChid> Ik heb geen ervaring met X-chat dus kan je niet helpen. Er staat wel iets op de wiki daarover dacht ik
<JanC> je kan altijd knippen & plakken
<hannie> Daar is mwanzo toch voor :)
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/NotulerenUitleg
<JanC> en ik heb gewoon altijd loggen aanstaan
<hajour> ik gebruik er ook 1 in speechcontrol chat
<hannie> Ik heb loggen ok aan staan, JanC
<hannie> *ook
<hannie> Maar dat werkt alleen tijdens de vergadering
<JanC> dan staan alle logs ergens onder ~/.xchat2/
<hannie> Kopiëren en plakken heb ik geprobeerd, maar dat is eindeloos scrollen
<hajour> maar even voor de duidelijkheid willen jullie een logbot voor de meetings?
<hannie> en het resultaat was maar een klein stukje
<hannie> hajour, toevallig wilde ik dezer keer achteraf de log hebben
<hannie> normaalgesproken sla ik het tijdens de vergadering op
<RawChid> hajour: volgens mij zou die logbot ook -nl-meeting gaan joinen. Echter plakken we altijd de log van de meeting zelf aan de agenda ervan op de wiki.
<hannie> maar dat was ik vergeten (te druk met vergaderen;)
<hajour> ik ook bij me speechcontrol chat
<JanC> ze doen momenteel lastig over de logbots IMO met hun idiote voorwaarden
<RawChid> Wie doen lastig?
<hannie> wie zij "ze"?
<JanC> ze willen dat als je zo'n logbot neemt elke keer iemand binnenkomt in het kanaal een bericht krijgt dat er gelogd wordt en blablabla
<hajour> moet je de log hebben van het vertaal team hannie?
<JanC> wat trouwens niet gebeurt hier  :P
<UndiFineD> ja dat is een kleine moeite voor chanserv
<hajour> UndiFineD, heeft de log daarvan namelijk
<hannie> hajour, ja, maar het staat al op de wiki
<hannie> dus is het niet meer nodig
<hajour> ok
 * RawChid vind zo'n melding wel netjes
<JanC> UndiFineD: die hele zooi is sowieso waardeloos (wat moet een Engelstalige disclaimer in een Nederlandstalig kanaal?)
<hajour> nederlandse bot maken?
 * hajour wil toch nog heel graag een bot hebben :P
<hajour> en me essay is bijna af dus
<Gotiniens> we hebben niet echt veel programmeurs in de NL community zover ik weet
<hajour> tot groot van me leraar volgens mij XD
<hajour> groot verdriet bedoel ik
<hajour> UndiFineD, heeft ook zelf ze bot gemaakt
<hajour> hij is programmeur
 * hajour ziet het probleem niet echt
<JanC> er is een bot, zelf één maken is niet nodig
<JanC> het gaat mij meer om het principe
<hajour> maar hij is engels niet nederlands eigen woorden van je jan
<JanC> als ik dat in België wil moet ik vertalingen voor 4 talen gaan toevoegen, en staan de mensen hun scherm vol legale onzin van zodra ze in de chat komen...
<hajour> mm vraag me af of er geen switch in gemaakt kan worden zodat en nederlands en engels erin komt
<JanC> natuurlijk kunnen zo'n dingen
<JanC> maar wat is het nut van die onzin?
<hajour> uh ja ben ook maar een leerling he ik probeer gewoon meete denken
 * JanC is van het principe dat als er een link naar de logs in het topic staat iedereen ook moet weten dat er gelogd wordt
<hajour> als het onzin is waarom dat vermrelden?
<hajour> vermelden bedoel ik
<JanC> wat heeft het voor zin daar nog 2-3 lijnen legale zooi bij te pleuren
<hajour> maar goed geen bot nodig dus
<JanC> ik wil wel een bot
<hajour> lol
<hajour> wel/niet welke functie ?
<JanC> ik heb wel al gezegd dat dat ik die extra bepalingen die nu op de wiki staan om de logbot te gebruiken onzin zijn
<JanC> ze gingen dat nog eens bespreken...  ;)
<hajour> hehe
<hajour> en ze vinden mij vaak al lastig en koppig :P
<hajour> maar 9 van de 10 keer lukt het me wel om iets te regelen
<hannie> JanC, hebben de meeste chatprogramma's niet de mogelijkheid de log op te slaan?
<RawChid> Dat hebben ze wel ja hannie
<hannie> Dan is een bot toch niet nodig
<hannie> Ik moet weg, jongens, tot kijk
<RawChid> Laters
<hajour> tot later
<Cees> De wiki is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots. Los van het probleem met vertalingen is het goed te melden: This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<Cees> is mijn mening (dwars misschien maar zo niet bedoelt). Het staat iig wel op de wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo. Is dat ook genoeg?
<JanC> Cees: ik heb in #ubuntu-nl gewoon het volgende in de topic gezet: “logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/”
<JanC> niemand kan dan zeuren dat ze niet wisten dat het gelogd was
<Cees> JanC, wist niet dat daar een log was  :-[ maar kan zeker niet zeuren: is ook een goede oplossing denk ik.
<Cees> sry, wist dat natuurlijk wel, maar #ubuntu-nl-meeting niet.
<Cees> kortom: is toch ook een oplossing? Als het maar goed te vinden is als je ff zoekt (maar ja anderen vinden dat niet smart).
<Cees> wie is de eigenaar van #ubuntu-nl-meeting? Die een logbot aanvragen?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Onderwerp voor #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 9 jan.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Cees> hoi leoquant ;)
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> Cees zou je iets voor me willen doen?
<leoquant> en Gotiniens  ook
<leoquant> en johanvd?
<Gotiniens> vertel
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief  even die opsommen van ubuntu mwanzo teamleden invullen
<leoquant> opsomming
<leoquant> scheelt mij weer werk
<leoquant> Member worden van het Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team. Dat onderdeel had reeds ingevuld moeten zijn
<leoquant> RawChid?
<leoquant> alvast bedankt
<leoquant> (jullie zijn immers al teamleden...)
<Cees> leoquant, ja ik ga het invullen.
<leoquant> dank
<Cees> voor mij althans.
<Cees> brb
<leoquant> uiteraard
<leoquant> ron krijgt een mailtje.....:P
<Gotiniens> done
<Cees> done
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Waar is dit voor dan?
<Cees> RawChid, done op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-27
<StefandeVries> Kleine powercut hier.
<StefandeVries> Ik start de netbook weer op
<StefandeVries> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-28
<timo^> Hoe zit het nu eigenlijk met de officiële loco status?
<timo^> Ronnie: ik dacht dat jij in die categorie zit, toch?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-29
<StefandeVries> Goeiemorgen :)
<timo^> dag StefandeVries
<timo^> =)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-30
<commandoline> even een testje na al die netsplits
<JFL> Les gestart
<commandoline> test :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<JFL> marten-de-vries: ok, werkt.
<JFL> Les gestopt
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-31
<MrChrisDruif> I wish everyone a happy and successful 2012!!
<commandoline> Ook namens mij iedereen alvast een gelukkig nieuwjaar gewenst!
<timo^> Gelukkig nieuwjaar :)
<Oer> daś vroeg
<MobileDruif> Inderdaad
<RobinJ> qgelukkig nieuwjaar alvast, iedereen!!
